# 45% OWNERSHIP for sale in Arkansas River raft company



## bribish (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi, is this opportunity still available?
If so, could you please post a good email address to reach out to you,
Thank you,
Brian


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Brian,

The opportunities you're looking at were posted at were posted between 4 and 14 years ago. I suggest you send the members a personal message which will then go to the email address associated with their user account. 

-AH


----------



## bribish (Jun 14, 2013)

Andy H. said:


> Brian,
> 
> The opportunities you're looking at were posted at were posted between 4 and 14 years ago. I suggest you send the members a personal message which will then go to the email address associated with their user account.
> 
> -AH


Thank you Andy, I appreciate the note! 
All the best,
Brian


----------

